
The guts of the iPhone 3GS - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/mobile-amp-wireless/69188/guts-iphone-3gs
======
jeroen
The article it links to has much more content:
[http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/06/11/why_apple_keep...](http://www.appleinsider.com/articles/09/06/11/why_apple_keeps_iphone_specifications_quiet.html)

------
geuis
I dislike these linkbait kinds of posts. Here's a link to the actual Anandtech
story where they talk about the hardware.
<http://www.anandtech.com/gadgets/showdoc.aspx?i=3579>

